

Introducing the Gartner Programming Language Index for 2014 - tosh
http://blogs.gartner.com/mark_driver/2014/10/02/gartner-programming-language-index-for-2014/

======
tosh
Interesting to see Dart up there with F#, Erlang and Go.

EDIT: Dart & Swift also made huge jumps in the TIOBE index:
[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)

